# GGM Rip Shifter noise...



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Until yesterday, I had the attitude of "screw Santa...I don't know if I'm going to wait until Christmas to get a new shifter to replace the salami in my console." Then, WOOOOOA! All of a sudden, Raven says the GMM makes a LOT of noise.

Hmmm...I'm not a huge fan of the sloppy shifter, but mine makes no noise at all, even under full throttle acceleration. I can see how it can because I can feel a "buzz" when I'm hard on it, but mine just doesn't, and I'm not sure I'm willing to spend $300 + manhours to install the GMM only to find it so annoying I can't stand it. One of the reasons I love this car is how well-built and quiet it is for an LS-2 beast...until you nail it, of course.

How loud is the shifter, and what about just cruising at like 85-90??? Any noise then or is it just during acceleration? Hell, I can't even figure out if I need the street or race version :willy: 

Anyone in St. Louis have one installed that I can hook up with for a short drive? I'll buy the beverages :cheers 

Gerry


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

If you drive with your music on, you never hear it. On the other hand, I don't care how loud it is. The stock was just a POS. I'm telling you, there is no comparison btwn. stock and GMM. I'm a die hard GMM fan all the way.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

I wonder if the HURST one is going to be even better than the GMM, If they finally get it to us???????:confused


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I doubt we’ll ever see the Hurst. How many years have they said that it was almost here? Now with the GTO being discontinued, I really don’t see them making it. Plus, I don’t know if they could make a shifter as well as GMM. But I’ve been wrong before. Only time will tell.


----------



## TDI2GTO (Jan 27, 2006)

The noisethe GMM makes going down the road is barely nothing, similar to stock. 
The only time mine really makes any noise is when I am accellerating hard, and it is only really noisy in second gear, the other gears make some noise, but are not as not noticable. 
I have read that if you put a piece of rubber between where the shift handle bolts on to the mechanism, it will elimate most of the noise. I haven't tried this yet because it is a pain to remove the white boot that would have to be removed to do that.
As for installing it, I did it in less than 2 hours. Of course I had a lift to use which makes it a bit easier, but I don't think it would have taken much longer using jacks and a creeper.

Brandon


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Raven is spot on about the loudness - if your radio is on above 20-25 or so you won't even notice it.

Likewise if the windows are down you won't hear it either.

I installed mine with my father in OH the day before I left to come back to FL and about had a fit with how loud it was. One thing that I did notice was that over the past two months of use it has gotten quieter. Don't know if there was a break in period or what.

When I got back to FL I went ahead and invested in some Dynamat and lined the shift handle with it. Seriuosly reduced the noise from vibration and now I honestly never notice the increase in sound.

Bottom line - I know I've had a lot easier time dragging anyone because of the superior reduction in shift times experienced from this shifter. I went race version and I'd never go back.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Did you get to use the same knob and leather boot? Or what had to change, and what were the costs, both in money and ass pain?


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

SloTymer said:


> Did you get to use the same knob and leather boot? Or what had to change, and what were the costs, both in money and ass pain?


Used the same leather boot and knob. Buy a rubber mallet to re-seat the knob so you don't crack it.

300 for shifter. 30 for Dynamat. About 3-4 hours work without a lift


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies...I'm glad the noise was mentioned, but it doesn't sound like it's going to be a problem. If all goes well, I'm targeting late October for submitting this to the "finance comittee" for approval.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

ShoddyHog said:


> If all goes well, I'm targeting late October for submitting this to the "finance comittee" for approval.


Ha...good luck with that!


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Thanks for all the replies...I'm glad the noise was mentioned, but it doesn't sound like it's going to be a problem. If all goes well, I'm targeting late October for submitting this to the "finance comittee" for approval.



That's the smart thing to do- I just do it anyway and suffer the consequences later lol. Also, I think everything I owned costs $15.99 when asked hahah.. Too bad she never believes it though......


----------

